# Shoulder injury



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

How many of you guys have a history of shoulder trouble? I was shooting my bow on Monday and noticed some slight discomfort while shooting. The next morning I noticed the pain had worsened and went and grabbed my bow and I knew right when I grabbed the string that pulling back wasn't a good idea for fear of really screwing myself up. I can't believe I'm in this situation right now. A week away from season and I'm afraid to draw my bow.

I'm a young guy, only 23, that works out on a regular basis. Not only do I shoot my bow often but I also lift weights and work on my shoulders with the sole intent of working on the muscles I use for bow hunting. I don't strain myself or do anything I shouldn't be doing. My poundage is adjusted to a level I've been comfortable shooting for years so I know this didn't cause anything. I had a new rest and string put on my bow last week and that is the only thing that has changed for me. I don't see how this could have played a role but I also don't see how out of nowhere the way I've been shooting for years isn't working anymore.

Is it stupid to think the new string and rest played a role in what happened or did some freak accident occur? Any thoughts/advice/remedies that anyone knows of? For now I'll stick with the ice and just take it easy. I'm supposed to be going on an antelope hunt opening day and the thought of missing it makes me sick to my stomach.

Thanks for any and all input :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If your old string was stretched, and a new unstretched one was put on, the poundage will be heavier.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I've had it all, torn rotator cuff, dislocated shoulder and a separated shoulder. The rotator cuff is the worse and probably what you did. You may not have torn it but agravated it. My advise to you is, and remember I'm not a doctor, is take anti-inflamitories (Motrin) and give it a lot of rest. A heating pad will help also. If you continue to use it, it will only get worse. If you tore the rotator cuff, it can take up to a year to heal. Good luck.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

im taking a stab at it being 2nd year PT grad stundent you may be looking at rotator cuff or bicipital tendonitits. I would need more info for sure, but i would say by what you describe as impinigement or tenodonitis/Bursitits. I would take it easy for a few days no overhead activities, take anti- inflammitories, and c what it does, where exactly oes it hurt at?, what motions( drawing the bow back) hurt it?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

as far as heating, if it is a new injury, within the last 7-10 days i would reccomened icing rather than heating, heating will only increase the inflammation and make it longer to heal in the early stages of recovery, after 10 days you can swith to heat :beer:


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

First off I'm right handed. I notice the pain when I reach across my chest with my arm tucked in close to my chest. For example, when my alarm has gone off in the morning I instinctively roll over a little and extend my right arm across my chest and smack the snooze button; that doesn't feel too great. Other than that I don't really notice much. I have full range of motion and experience no pain. It feels better but then again I know that I'm not trying to aggravate it because I've really restricted the things I do with my arm.

However I DID draw my bow back this morning. I read on another forum that a guy had troubles and he switched up his form to draw his bow. I usually hold my left arm straight and push with the left and use more force to pull with my right arm. I keep it about parallel to the ground and my elbow goes from about 110 degrees to closed after I anchors..... if that makes sense....Anyway, I switched to tucking in my right (string) arm and pushing with the left harder and I just kind of rotate my torso and slide my string arm across my chest. The majority of work is now done with my left arm. It's awkward and causes more movement than I'd like but I couldn't help myself, I had to know if I could do it or not. Thankfully I am yet to regret it but am still afraid to go down to the range and fling arrows.

I've been practicing with a resistance band and can go through the bow drawing motion with no discomfort. I'm still going to wait a few days before I start with the larger weight. I appreciate everyone who has chimed in and sent me messages. I'm feeling better but I was so worried after it happened I sought advice immediately. Thanks guys.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Enjoy it now.
It's all down hill from here!!

:beer:

I got aches and pains in my shoulder, elbow, wrists.... but it won't ever keep me from hunting.

Good luck.

Canuck


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Ok im still sticking with the tendonitits or impingement. the motion you describe when waking up and turning your alarm clock off is very similar to the crossover impingemnt test we do to test for subscap, supraspinatus, infraspinatus impingement. I know that doesn't mean a whole lot to you, but there all part of what you know as " the rotator cuff". Im guessing u have some inflammed muscles, which are impingeing a tendon and casuing pain, thats y when you do certain activities it hurts, cuz the tendon is geeting pinched, but other positions( usually below 90) doesn't bother it. I would still rest it, take antiinflammitories, try not to do overhead( above 90 activities.) if you need go get Ultrasound/phonophoresis done to help with the inflammation. I like the therband exercises, , just stay below 90 for a wk then progress, tendonitis/impingement is an overuse injury that just needs rest. If it is a re-occuring injury an x-ray may be needed becuase you may have a "hooked acromion" which narrows the space the tendon has and that would require sugery :beer: 
Best of luck!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

josh what are you billing for this patient education?


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

probably 2 units of thearpeutic exercise??? sound good


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

haha yeah that will work being therapeutic exercise shells out the most money through insurance :beer:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm feeling your pain. After having to sit out last season due to rotator cuff sugery on my right shoulder I was all cranked up for this year. Practice was going fantastic the shoulder felt better than it has in many years. Woke up two weeks before season with a nasty kink in my neck and left shoulder then three days later I couldn't even lift my arm above my head much less than hold up my bow. A week into PT and I'm still there. Things are not looking good.


----------



## spanky27 (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't say that! i have rotator cuff surgery in Dec., they wanted to do it immediately, but i wouldn't give up my bow season. How long before you were able to shoot your bow again? they are telling me at least 3-4 months, depending on how physical therapy goes


----------

